# replacing Camshaft Position Sensor



## hbarry26 (Jun 17, 2005)

I took my 2001 Nissan Pathfinder to the Nissan dealership to have the Check Engine light diagnosed.

They said I need to replace the Camshaft Position Sensor.

I'm going to try to have my dad replace it for me.

I have the Chilton book that shows how to replace it.

I checked to see if AutoZone has the part and they said that there are TWO sensors required, but the Chilton book only shows one sensor to replace.

Does anyone know anything about this sensor or has anyone ever replaced one? How difficult is it to do? Is there really two sensors or only one?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Heather


----------



## ggooding1212 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sorry for bumping this thread, but the search engine sucks and this is the only post that remotely is what I searched for. 

Does anyone know how many Camshaft Position Sensors there are on a 2002 Pathfinder? I was told there were 6, but that seems extreme. I had one (maybe the only one) replaced back in August 2019 and I'm getting the P0340 code again.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The P0340 code is for the cam position sensor [phase]. It is located on the front cover, just below the cover for the left bank (driver's side in US) variable timing sprocket, if your production date is earlier than 07/2002, which it "probably" is. Those produced "from 07/2002" and later have two cam sensors and are the same as the VTC sensors on the front cover. If you need a picture, go to page EC-336 of the 2002 Pathfinder factory service manual, which you can access at NICO Club's website. 
Part of the confusion is that there is that break in the production year, so you'll need to check the production date of your vehicle to see if it's "up to 07/2002" or "from 07/2002 and later." The Nissan part catalog doesn't do us any favors, either, because it shows the crank position sensor as also a cam pos sensor and it refers to the variable timing sensors (which also look like cam sensors) as crank pos sensors. So, when you look at these Nissan part diagram for the "up to 07/2002," the one you need is part code "23731." Do not confuse with "23731T" or "23731TB." If you have a "from 07/2002," then the part code will be "23731M" and will be the sensor on the right bank (or, passenger side in the US). 

For "up to 07/2002," click on this link:






2002 Nissan Pathfinder Distributor & Ignition Timing Sensor


NissanPartsDeal.com offers the lowest price and fast delivery for genuine 2002 Nissan Pathfinder Distributor & Ignition Timing Sensor.



www.nissanpartsdeal.com





For "from 07/2002," click here:






2002 Nissan Pathfinder Distributor & Ignition Timing Sensor


NissanPartsDeal.com offers the lowest price and fast delivery for genuine 2002 Nissan Pathfinder Distributor & Ignition Timing Sensor.



www.nissanpartsdeal.com





You can also narrow down the search by using your VIN # at NissanPartsDeal.com.


----------



## ggooding1212 (Dec 16, 2017)

*smj999smj*
Thanks so much for the reply, my vehicle was made in 03/2002 -- looking at the illustrations it seems like I've got 5 on the engine. One has been replaced, so I guess at least one of the others is not working anymore. I'll have the guy give me a quote and hopefully this will be it for a while 

Thanks again!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

ggooding1212 said:


> *smj999smj*
> Thanks so much for the reply, my vehicle was made in 03/2002 -- looking at the illustrations it seems like I've got 5 on the engine. One has been replaced, so I guess at least one of the others is not working anymore. I'll have the guy give me a quote and hopefully this will be it for a while
> 
> Thanks again!


There is only one cam position sensor that will trigger the P0340 and that's the one I mentioned. The others are crank sensors or VTC position sensors and will trigger other codes that the P0340. You would be better off referring to the diagnostic steps for the P0340 trouble code located in the "EC" section of the 2002 Nissan Pathfinder Factory Service manual, which you can access for free at NICO club's website.


----------



## ggooding1212 (Dec 16, 2017)

So I've decided to maybe try and replace this myself - looking at the part codes, I don't see one that is just 23731. There is one with an M and MA at the end - do you know which would be appropriate? I've attached the diagram from the parts site for pre 07/2002


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The part number is: 23731M Camshaft position sensor (phase).
It looks like you've got the correct picture according to the parts lookup, the sensor should be located on the left bank head (driver's side) below the other sensor.
Take a good look at your actual engine to verify the location.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sorry, I meant "23731M." I wouldn't get a sensor from Autozone. I would recommend genuine Nissan, Hitachi or NTK.


----------



## ggooding1212 (Dec 16, 2017)

Just ordered genuine part and will post back once I install it -- it seems very easy to get to


----------



## ggooding1212 (Dec 16, 2017)

Just received and installed the part. Can't believe how easy it was and it seems to start better. I'll know more in the next day or so. Thanks everyone for the help on this!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Good to hear that. Chasing through the *sensorama* maze can be challenging. Hopefully your car is running OK now.


----------



## Bleu (Feb 12, 2019)

2006 Nissan Pathfinder, P0340 code displayed.

I just replaced my passenger side camshaft position sensor (US right side when looking out front window). Symptoms were a hesitant start upon turning over ignition (1-2 secs vs 3-4 seconds), rough idle, check engine light, VDC light displayed "off".

Read the information on the forum here (thanks) and watched a few youtube videos. Biggest challenge was getting my large hands into the tight space and getting my 200 lbs. body atop the engine bay for proper reach and leverage.

Some thoughts:
After removing the two 10 mm bolts, the plastic engine cover dressing needed a good yanking to "unpop" it from the two engine grommets.

I found my visible target from the passenger side, well hidden it was, but I could see the light colored plug.

I did NOT remove, push aside or disconnect anything else from the driver side or passenger side.

From the drivers side, I looked for solid things to rest my body weight & did the superman position, stomach on radiator forearm chin resting near the back. From this position, it was easy to feel the single 10 mm bolt and apply leverage.

From the passenger side, I pulled out sensor with electrical plug still attached. I used my left thumb to depress release clip and then followed thru with needle nose pliers at which point it "sprung" apart without the need pry.

I clipped new part into the old connector with my left hand only from the passenger side.

The new OEM camshaft sensor was visibly different than the OEM. It had a metallic dull silver rod/insert instead of the plastic coated black rod/insert. Apparently, this 23731-6J90D supersedes the old part & number. My Premier Nissan Dealer in Fremont, CA charged about $199, well above the $140 MSRP. I just located their online parts store, which did have it at the MSRP. I noted the same with other parts on my past invoices. In service parts were 40-50% above Nissan North America MSRP.

Everything drives fine now!


----------



## Bleu (Feb 12, 2019)

Here's the visible difference in the camshaft position sensor mentioned above.


----------



## Bleu (Feb 12, 2019)




----------

